

Ask HN:What are the most creative show-stopping trade show ideas? - davemel37

I am planning a tradeshow exhibit and am looking for show stopping ideas that will draw a crowd of prospects, create a memorable experience, and get everyone talking about it.&#60;p&#62;What are the best ideas you've seen or have. 
(feel free to share promotional item ideas as well.)
======
davemel37
The show is for commercial real estate investors, and the exhibit is for a
commercial mortgage brokerage.

Here are my ideas so far:

1\. Cash Grab Machine and other ideas from this site <http://www.trade-show-
attractions.com/>

But I am worried it will be too unappealing to large real estate investors.

Another idea I have no idea how practical is... a 3d printer, printing out
promotional items on the spot for people who get a quote on site. (this will
force them to stick around for 10-15 minutes, and it could appeal to their ego
with either a model of their building or even of their face, or just their
name...)

I know massage therapists are a big hit at other shows.

Any other ideas that can appeal to egos, and really be show stopping?

